# What brand of vise are ya'll using?



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Just curious of the brand of vise everyone is using.

I started researching them a few months back, I was sick of my non-rotary HMH. I didn't have a price limit, so that was not a factor. I looked at the Barracuda, Renzetti, Mongoose, Regal, and a few others. I ended up going with the Anvil Atlas rotary. It was only 150 bucks, and I will be honest, it is probably one of the best vises I have ever used. Great hook holding capability, and smooth adjustable rotary action. If you are in the market for a new vise, I would not hesitate to reccoment the Atlas!

Ryan


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

I use a Griffin Odyssey Spider rotary vise. $85 from Cabela's.


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Renzetti Traveler (base), Renzetti Presentation (c clamp) and a 35 dollar basic vise!!


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Renzetti travler. My wife and I both love it. Thinking of buying another one so we don't have to share any more.:idea:


----------



## hooknem (Mar 14, 2003)

Renzetti Traveler. No frills but the hook stays put.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Not I, although I'm sure it helps at times. 



Troutlord1 said:


> .......... 35 dollar basic vise!!


That me!  :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'm not a high end tie'er anyways, mostly buggers, spring's wigglers, a few home brews and some "Barbie Fly's" that my daughter came up with!


----------



## leakywaders (Apr 12, 2005)

So far, so good. Not terribly expensive, but has all the bells and whistles that I need.


----------



## Bowshep (Feb 22, 2010)

My Vice is the one that comes from the Orvis Trout kit, l have gone through 3 of them in 3 years. l like it because l get materials and tools with it. At least the bobbins last.

Ken


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

I tie on an Anvil Atlas... most of the time

I use a fixed Regal the rest of the time


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Montana Mongoose. Works great for me. I like my hooks held tight enough to bend a 4/0 stainless, and never tie below a #16. If I tied smaller I would get a vise with finer jaws.


----------



## turtlehead (Oct 26, 2004)

Renzetti traveler for me too.


----------



## Fishalot (Aug 25, 2008)

Griffin Odyssey.


----------



## bowhuntr81 (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm tying on a vice that came with a kit and included, scissors, bobbin, bodkin and some of the basic starter materials. Holds the hook in place and I figure if I enjoy it and like it I can invest in a better vice later. I got the kit for a steal of a price. The c-clamp screw was stripped so the store had it marked down about half off, after a quick trip to the hardware store the vice was back in business. So for about 20 bucks I got a pretty good deal and can now tie alot of my own flies!


----------



## weshootalot (Feb 26, 2010)

Renzetti......Presentation I think. It has a heavy flat base and I bought it late 70's or early-- early 80's. love it. It will hold a monster hook hard and fast, midge jaws # 28 and never a slip. If you dig in the old dresser,I use for supplies, you might find the old basic that has only come out when I got a few friends started.
My thoughts on a vise is like a good gun, spend your money once instead of dealing with crap.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Another Presentation 4000 (pedestal)

Love it!


----------



## dwfly (Mar 3, 2010)

I use both a Griffin and a Regal. I've had the Girffin a long, long time and it's a sweet little vise. I really love it. My dad passed on his Regal to me recently as well, and I really like it too so far, however its the full blown rotary style and I really dont use that feature much--other than to look at the 360 view of my fly. It's sweet but has a little more than I need. If I could afford it I would get one of their other vises.


----------



## Bob T (Feb 6, 2000)

Renzetti Traveler (base) for me also,

Bob


----------



## hooknem (Mar 14, 2003)

Bob T said:


> The trick to being a happy fisherman...is to be EASILY PLEASED... John Geirach At The Grave Of The Unknown Fisherman
> 
> 
> Bob


True, very true.


----------



## Toga (Nov 11, 2009)

I use an old clamp on thompson model a. It was given to me as a starter 25 years ago. It is old, has some surface rust, and still works like a champ. I have brand new one in the box that is a tad older waiting as a backup.


----------



## bchez (Jan 19, 2010)

What do you think of your vise? I'm considering getting one myself.

________________________________
There's no head like..._STEELHEAD!!! _


----------

